# Palomino Thoroughbred



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

I was looking at Thoroughbreds on dreamhorse last night, and for some reason decided not to exclude stallions. Don't worry I am not going to breed. I do not know enough about to even care about. Anyway, I came across an ad that has a palomino thoroughbred at stud. I didn't think they came in that color. To be palomino, is he pure tb? Also, can someone please explain to me what a non-dilute mare would be? They wanted a higher stud fee for non-dilute jockey club mares.


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

Yes TBs can be palomino though it's rare and they're still purebred. There is a person on this forum I believe that breeds them and other fancy colored TBs they're gorgeous!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

TrueColours is the user and has a absolutely stunning cremello TB stud. Cremello and sorrel will produce palomino 100% of the time.


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

wow, that is amazing. i didnt know it was even possible to be full tb and be palomino.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

If your interested you can look at True Colours Farm's website
She also has a bunch of pinto thoroughbreds, buckskins, and cremellos. I think her mare Faux Finish is stunning.


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

I am very interested. Thank you *Supermane*. Im headed there right now.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Correct me if I am wrong, but doesn't the Jockey Club accept non-pure breds if they meet certain qualifications?


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Chiilaa said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, but doesn't the Jockey Club accept non-pure breds if they meet certain qualifications?


Jockey club is pretty strict. Both parents must be purebred thoroughbreds (either registered to the American Jockey Club or a foreign, but equivalent registry) and the foal must be a result of live cover. They don't accept artificial insemination.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Supermane said:


> Jockey club is pretty strict. Both parents must be purebred thoroughbreds (either registered to the American Jockey Club or a foreign, but equivalent registry) and the foal must be a result of live cover. They don't accept artificial insemination.


I've often wondered why they didn't allow AI. I mean, I would think the breeders would protest because they could make more money if they could ship to mares all over the country instead of just covering those that can come to them. Of course some of the stud fees make up for that, like good ole A.P. Indy: Stallion Register Online - A.P. Indy


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

I believe the live-cover rule is so that they can 100% ensure parentage, although I could be wrong. That's just what I've been told in the past.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Chiilaa, I think in Australia it's different than here in North America, where TBs must be 100% pure and conceived by live cover.

There are two lines of dilute in TBs. One is the Milkie line and unfortunately I have forgotten the other. If TC comes here she can tell you, or if I remember before then I will do so


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Oh! IIRC, the other line is Glitter Please.


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

I believe you are right, the stallion I was looking at the other night had Glitter Please in his lines. Was really neat to look at. I really couldn't believe it was pure tb.

edited to add: went back to the pedigree on the horse in question, and his sire is Glitter Please


----------



## DubyaS6 (Aug 30, 2010)

I like how JC is kinda strict on their rules. Think about it...TBs are already overbred for the racing industry...can you imagine how overbred they would be if they made it even *easier *for people to breed them by accepting AI????

I dont even want to imagine.


----------

